# Do your piranhas fart?



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

I see my P's farting a couple times a day, and everytime they do, I get a laugh out of it. They just sit there while tiny bubbles float to the top, as if they're not even aware of it. The funniest part about it is that sometimes i can even smell them. Just wondering if any of you guys every see your piranhas fart.


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

No, but that's funny!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

OneEyedPiranhaGuy said:


> I see my P's farting a couple times a day, and everytime they do, I get a laugh out of it. They just sit there while tiny bubbles float to the top, as if they're not even aware of it. The funniest part about it is that sometimes i can even smell them. Just wondering if any of you guys every see your piranhas fart.


After feeding them Taco Bell. j/k You sure the bubbles are coming out of the ass and not out of the gills and mouth.


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

i duno if mine are farting but i see bubbles come out of their gills a lot after they eat :|


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I highly doubt this


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hahhahah, mine always do thissss tiny bubbles float to the top LOL, I laugh at it too.


----------



## kuulaaid (Oct 2, 2005)

Smell them?!?!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

do u call door knob then beat the sh*t outta them till they flop to the doorknob?


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

OneEyedPiranhaGuy said:


> I see my P's farting a couple times a day, and everytime they do, I get a laugh out of it. They just sit there while tiny bubbles float to the top, as if they're not even aware of it. The funniest part about it is that sometimes i can even smell them. Just wondering if any of you guys every see your piranhas fart.


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

to all of you who don't believe me, i'll get a pic of it tomorrow, and yes I know what it looks like when it comes from the gills, but these bubbles are coming from their ass


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I belive u buddy, mine do the same, Ill try to snap a video


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

lol, what the hell? are you guys serious?


----------



## ScArY~PiRaNhA (Oct 24, 2005)

Peerahnya said:


> lol, what the hell? are you guys serious?


same here! i never knew that fish fart.


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

every animal produces some sort of waste, and alot of the time it's in the form of methane from digesting foods


----------



## kamath (Feb 11, 2005)

Common problem. Stuff some Pepto Bismol in a feeder and throw it in the tank. 
Do this twice a day.. they'll be fine in 3 days at the most.

Lol!! i'm just kidding!! 
But thats the funniest sh*t ever.. I wonder if my caribes do that. They may be disciplined; doing it when I'm not watching.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

whatever you're feeding them, its giving off real bad methane, either that or you feed them sponges


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

there is no way u smell htem...ur crazy


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> there is no way u smell htem...ur crazy


i use to have a male rbp that would give females dutch ovens every morning. ill try and get a vid


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

hahah my p's neva did that


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i have noticed it b4 too and i was thinking " ok i did not just see that piranha fart?"


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

from what i've read, freshwater fish may or may not release enough methane to produce farts. but the epa doesn't recognize fish as a viable source of "natural" methane. freshwater bodies are listed as one, but that's in reference to methanogenic bacteria (archaea) that release methane, which is why they listed "freshwater bodies" and not "freshwater fish".

other natural sources are oceans, termites, permafrost, non-wetland soils, gas hydrates, wetlands, and wildfires.

human related methane gas takes up 60% of the all of the released methane gas, and that includes fossil fuels, animal husbandry (cows, horses, other large shitting animals), rice, etc.

i've gathered that not enough study has been done on fish farting to prove for certain that they do or don't fart. some places recorded that some primitive fish (i.e. snakeheads) gulp air in order to maintain their level in the water. as a result, some of the air is released through the anus. others have said that some fish may be passing air that they've swallowed from eating.

furthermore, i seriously doubt that you can smell your fish's fart.


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

okay, maybe it's not a fart in the sense that it's composed of methane, but when i see air bubbles coming out of the ass of an animal, i call it a fart. i sat down and read your replys doubting what i saw, so before i replied, i decided to sit infront of my tank until i get a picture of them farting, no matter how long it takes me. withing 30 minutes, two of my P's farted. i got one good picture, although i was a bit slow, the second time i missed it completely. if this picture doesn't satisfy you guys, i'm more than happy to get a better one next time it happens. enjoy
View attachment 81193


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

My piranhas do the samething, what have you been feeding them shirmp,beefhart or pellets


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

their main diet consists of large, unpeeled, uncooked shrimp, floating pellets (they go crazy for these!) and live feeder fish (on occasion)


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

OneEyedPiranhaGuy said:


> okay, maybe it's not a fart in the sense that it's composed of methane, but when i see air bubbles coming out of the ass of an animal, i call it a fart. i sat down and read your replys doubting what i saw, so before i replied, i decided to sit infront of my tank until i get a picture of them farting, no matter how long it takes me. withing 30 minutes, two of my P's farted. i got one good picture, although i was a bit slow, the second time i missed it completely. if this picture doesn't satisfy you guys, i'm more than happy to get a better one next time it happens. enjoy
> View attachment 81193


LOL! And my girlfriend says that *I'm* obsessed with my fish...


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Air has to go somewhere, so perhaps its more a case of the piranhas eating too quickly, eating food such as small fish that have boyancy air pockets inside them, which then gets pooped out like a fart.
im guessing you dont feed them pellets?

or if you do, are they floating ones?


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

OneEyedPiranhaGuy said:


> their main diet consists of large, unpeeled, uncooked shrimp, floating pellets (they go crazy for these!) and live feeder fish (on occasion)


yes, I already said I do feed them pellets, they love them


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

could be those then....

wonder if it hurts their ringpiece?


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

either way, the whole thing is funny to me to see a fish farting


----------



## sgland (Sep 22, 2005)

OneEyedPiranhaGuy said:


> I see my P's farting a couple times a day, and everytime they do, I get a laugh out of it. They just sit there while tiny bubbles float to the top, as if they're not even aware of it. The funniest part about it is that sometimes i can even smell them. Just wondering if any of you guys every see your piranhas fart.


So how it smell like?


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

it smells like any methane fart, just not as strong


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

not to start beef or anyhitng sounds lik bs to me. And how do u smell it?


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

bs? whatever dude, i know what i see, and i dont care if u believe it or not


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> do u call door knob then beat the sh*t outta them till they flop to the doorknob?












man this thread is too funny, made my day.


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

Not trying to be a doubter...but man...that is a very small amount of methane to actually smell amoung all the other smells of the fish tank water. Call me crazy.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> do u call door knob then beat the sh*t outta them till they flop to the doorknob?


sweet doorknob havent heard that since like junior high no one in my office even knows what it is 
are you from chi town by any chance ????


----------

